

Show HN: Developed my first App - Posterized, Design Inspiration from Dribble - beachminter
http://www.posterizedapp.com/

======
beachminter
One of my New Year’s resolutions was to develop an app. I’m a UX designer by
day so by no means was this going to be easy for me but I’m happy to report
that my app was approved yesterday.

Here’s what I learned from the experience:

1\. find a few good resources in different formats - bought a book, took a
course on udemy, browsed different sites - this helped me learn in different
ways and i was able to see what was most important to learn and different ways
to do the same thing

2\. stop reading. start doing - learned the most when I actually started
coding and solving real problems. Made a few stupid, rookie bugs on the way.

3\. don’t start from zero - saved lots of time by finding libraries to use
from cocopods & github. stack overflow was was a godsend.

Would love for you to check it out and offer any suggestions/improvements.

~~~
tarr11
The home page is nice - but I'm not really sure what your app does? Is it just
a mobile version of dribbble?

